# Skiles expects more production out of Bucks' reserves



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A


> boost from the bench could help the Milwaukee Bucks' cause during the final nine games of the season.
> 
> The team's bench production has sagged in recent games, in part because coach Scott Skiles decided to shorten his rotation.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118885704.html

Scott, Scott, Scott. Have you ever asked yourself if the way you use the bench is part of the problem?


----------

